# Wallpaper steamer?



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Is it worth it to buy a commercial grade wallpaper steamer or should I stick with scoring and DIF? 

We don't do a whole lot of wallpaper removal but I simply hate renting equiptment, seems like renting something three times over the course of a lifetime and you may as well have bought one...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Steamers suck. I never use them.
Soak, score, etc. is best style IMO.
Steamers worked well on plaster, but aren't near fast enough for me.
They will also wreck a drywall wall fairly quick if not careful.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I do like Pro only don't score, my hangers object. I have never found DIF to be of any great value either. Warm water in a garden sprayer, keep the surface damp and just peel off the same way that it went up works in most cases.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree with Teeterbilt. I start wetting the next section while I am cleaning the first section this gives the water time to work. I have found no product that works any better then warm water. The main factor is patients let the water soak through before you start trying to remove. Of coarse see if it will peel off dry first some times you get lucky, and many vinyls will sepperate leaving just the paper backing.

Jim Bunton


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I agree with Teetor in not scoring. A papertiger in inexperienced hand will bring a wall to fubar condition. I use a home-made scorer that puts 100's of pinpricks across the surface, but wont penetrate the wall surface.

For removal solution, I use regular tap water, not hot, just room temp. Add a squirt of dish detergent in it to make it a better surfactant. hot water tends to evaporate faster, unless in a small, enclosed area. Tepid water will work for you longer before evaporating.


----------

